# [Heisec] US-Satireseite The Onion gehackt



## Newsfeed (9 Mai 2013)

Kein Witz: Die syrischen Pro-Assad-Hacker-Gruppe SEA hat sämtliche Verteidungsschichten der US-Satireseite The Onion durchdrungen -- mit einfachsten Mitteln.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

